# Ridiculous way of desensitizing a dog to fireworks



## Jehane Michael Le Grange (Feb 24, 2009)

Came across this on Youtube...ridiculous

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2SQ4qjW72E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Just an FYI Jehane Michael, this video is up for the Worst Trainer of the Year Award in the Worst Decoy of the Year thread. Come join the discussion!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Post #7 here:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f13/worst-decoy-year-award-29201/




I'll close this so the discussion on it is in one thread.


----------

